# Rampant Trolling?



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Is it me or is there much more "O golly gee I never had a insert_rare_brand_or_habano_name_here, I wish I could get one" kinds of posts in the last few months. Its kinda gotten over the top. 

By the way ive never had a 1939 Belinda Princess.....


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

You know I was just thinking that earlier this evening. I must say that I do agree with you. And "trolling" is the perfect word for it. "Trolling" is also when you walk around in public with your fly open.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



Addiction said:


> Is it me or is there much more "O golly gee I never had a insert_rare_brand_or_habano_name_here, I wish I could get one" kinds of posts in the last few months. Its kinda gotten over the top.
> 
> *By the way ive never had a 1939 Belinda Princess*.....


Really? You're totally missing out.. Hold on while I light a second..

oh wait, it's not as good as I thought, I'll put it out in this glass of scotch


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

That and the completely cliche "Send them to me, I will dispose of them!" post.

To each their own, but I think we could probably benefit from seeing a few of those disappear each day.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

I never said "O golly gee"...
:bn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



Mark THS said:


> That and the completely cliche "Send them to me, I will dispose of them!" post.
> 
> To each their own, but I think we could probably benefit from seeing a few of those disappear each day.


You ain't kidding...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

:r

It's called fishing and it's NOTHING new. :2


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



Addiction said:


> Is it me or is there much more "O golly gee I never had a insert_rare_brand_or_habano_name_here, I wish I could get one" kinds of posts in the last few months. Its kinda gotten over the top.
> 
> By the way ive never had a 1939 Belinda Princess.....


Well since you brought it up......

I've never had an entire box of Opus X's before.

:bn


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

On that note, I'll take a Cohiba Behike if anyone wants to donate one for sampling! :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

Did some one say FISHING?

I've never tried a Shimano reel before!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

It's a very common thing. People are just really eager for someone to send them their first cuban cigar and than give them source information. Most first time members here this is their first time they hear and see people actually talking about and sending cuban cigars in the open. So they see this and say hey why not. Maybe somebody will see my post about me not having a cuban cigar and they will send me one. Very typical and it is something that is easy to just overlook. The hard thing is when somebody does troll as you call it, they sometimes actually get members to send them cigars, so in some cases it does work. For me, it is something I can easily pass by now, I for one will never send somebody a cuban cigar who does that, but if somebody else feels like they want to, I won't be mad at them.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

Yeah lots of fishing lately :hn

Also noticed a lot of WTS/WTT with over-priced harder to find cigars lately, and gorillas paying way over MSRP. Must be a full moon or something


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

This sounds like a great gig. Can someone teach me the art of fishing?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



massphatness said:


> This sounds like a great gig. Can someone teach me the art of fishing?


First you get a pole......:bn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

Who needs a pole? Ever try "noodling?" :r


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

Back in the day it was called being a "mooch".

I'd sure like to try a 1960 Party Cristal Tubos

j/k :r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



SmokeyJoe said:


> Who needs a pole? Ever try "noodling?" :r


Ramen Noodling.........yummm! 



macms said:


> Back in the day it was called being a *"mooch"*.


Or a "purobrat". :r

The longer you are here, the more you see it.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



NCRadioMan said:


> Or a "*purobrat*". :r
> 
> The longer you are here, the more you see it.


*Quoted for truth.*


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



macms said:


> Back in the day it was called being a "mooch".
> 
> I'd sure like to try a 1960 Party Cristal Tubos
> 
> j/k :r


Sounds to me like we need a new MAW thread

Perhaps Long John Silvers All you can smoke Rare Gar Buffet?

While we are on the subject if someone has a 1998 Sealed Millenium Reserve Commerorative Jar from Cohiba with the Cohiba Piramides still intact I would be glad to hold it for you


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



Mark THS said:


> That and the completely cliche "Send them to me, I will dispose of them!" post.
> 
> To each their own, but I think we could probably benefit from seeing a few of those disappear each day.


:tpd:

That and "pRon" can not go away soon enough.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



NCRadioMan said:


> Or a "purobrat". :r
> 
> The longer you are here, the more you see it.





macms said:


> *Quoted for truth.*


:tpd: Purobrat was the king of all moochers. Man, he had a sob story everytime he posted. He took the artform of mooching to all new levels.:r

This happens all the time, it's all about the "*I want it all and I want it now*" attitude that people think they are entitled to things without putting in any time or effort. Eventually you just laugh about it and ignore it.


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



PadronMe said:


> :tpd:
> 
> That and "pRon" can not go away soon enough.


PadronMe? sounds like your fishing to me.:r

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



SmokeyJoe said:


> Who needs a pole? Ever try "noodling?" :r


Hark! I hear banjos :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



NCRadioMan said:


> Or a "purobrat". :r


I don't think Purobrat ever left,


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



Mark THS said:


> That and the completely cliche "Send them to me, I will dispose of them!" post.
> 
> To each their own, but I think we could probably benefit from seeing a few of those disappear each day.


Word.

Twice.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

I'd really like to try a nice 1953 Robt Burns, preferably a box press. Maybe someone like vstrommark can send me one (or two)

:r sorry, could not help it

If you take this thread out of context, it sort of makes the MAW/PIF threads a bit sad 

Sooner or later, everyone catches on and the moochers mooch to the void

but a well-timed bomb is a thing of beauty for evah!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



NCRadioMan said:


> Ramen Noodling.........yummm!
> 
> Or a "purobrat". :r
> 
> The longer you are here, the more you see it.


Aint that the truth. Theres always been folks that will take whatever they can get.
As my father told me years ago that still holds true today:
_"Just because you can, does not mean you should"_

It boils down to a persons character and their principles.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



poker said:


> Aint that the truth. Theres always been folks that will take whatever they can get.
> As my father told me years ago that still holds true today:
> _"Just because you can, does not mean you should"_
> 
> It boils down to a persons character and their principles.


Friggin Poker. I seriously backed up and almost hit my screen from your avatar. Gets me every time


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

May the source be with you. :ss


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=157933

That is all:bn


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

the proper term is trawling i believe kind sirs

p.s. opus x


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



BamBam said:


> Friggin Poker. I seriously backed up and almost hit my screen from your avatar. Gets me every time


Sorry bambam :r


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

On that note. Golly Gee, I've never had a cohiba Behike. Can you send them in a cool glass top box too? Seriously. I'd like to try one. heh heh......Just joking. Or am I?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



poker said:


> Sorry bambam :r


That's okay, but seriously....I'm gonna break my monitor eventually. :r


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

I hate these threads, feel like starting them, but never do.

Then I read through one and I'm glad I didn't start it, I know the comments are valid (and truly irritating behaviors) but 3 pages starts to sound like "I'm bigger, you're smaller".

I even sound like a jerk in this thread but I'm a saint in real life


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

I guess its a good thing I didnt put 2 or 3 of em in my sig line or we might be seeing folks trying to mooch for new monitors. :r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



BamBam said:


> Friggin Poker. I seriously backed up and almost hit my screen from your avatar. Gets me every time


At least I am not alone..........that thing gets me every freakin time


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



silverfox67 said:


> At least I am not alone..........that thing gets me every freakin time


:r:r:r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



silverfox67 said:


> At least I am not alone..........that thing gets me every freakin time


And I thought it was just me.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



yayson said:


> I hate these threads, feel like starting them, but never do.
> 
> Then I read through one and I'm glad I didn't start it, I know the comments are valid (and truly irritating behaviors) but 3 pages starts to sound like "I'm bigger, you're smaller".
> 
> *I even sound like a jerk in this thread but I'm a saint in real life*


It's true. He even has a nimbus.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



NCRadioMan said:


> Ramen Noodling.........yummm!
> 
> Or a *"purobrat"*. :r
> 
> The longer you are here, the more you see it.


:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



yayson said:


> I hate these threads, feel like starting them, but never do.
> 
> Then I read through one and I'm glad I didn't start it, I know the comments are valid (and truly irritating behaviors) but 3 pages starts to sound like "I'm bigger, you're smaller".
> 
> I even sound like a jerk in this thread but I'm a saint in real life


you might be taller but lb for lb I am bigger :hn


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



fishforfree said:


> Did some one say FISHING?
> 
> I've never tried a Shimano reel before!


I have never tried one of those fancy gold Penn reels either. O golly gee wish I could try one of those. :chk


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

prefer fishing with TNT...

so, oh bugger, i am yet to have my first ship container full of rare vintage cigars....:chk

mikko


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



jmcrawf1 said:


> First you get a pole......:bn


Hey, if you'll get a line, I'll get a pole.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



yayson said:


> I hate these threads, feel like starting them, but never do.
> 
> Then I read through one and I'm glad I didn't start it, I know the comments are valid (and truly irritating behaviors) but 3 pages starts to sound like "I'm bigger, you're smaller".
> 
> I even sound like a jerk in this thread but I'm a saint in real life


I'm a jerk, too. It's just the way you described it, too, the trend makes you mad, but then you start a thread, and then you feel like crap cause it gets like this one, long and redundant. But usually writing it out makes you mad enough to just delete it before posting it. But these things happen every day, and I liken it to those african safari films where the lion is covered in flies, but he just keeps watching the savannah. It kills him, but he knows that it's no use and he has better things to do.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



pbrennan10 said:


> the proper term is trawling i believe kind sirs
> 
> p.s. opus x












Someone say trawling?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



RJT said:


> I have never tried one of those fancy gold Penn reels either. O golly gee wish I could try one of those. :chk


If you are gonna fish, go big. I have never tried one of those Van Staal spinning reels, sure would like to. On a side note:
trawl 
Function: noun 
Date: 1759 
1 : a large conical net dragged along the sea bottom in gathering fish or other marine life

I believe the picture shows trolling:
2 : to fish by trailing a lure or baited hook from a moving boat


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

I like bacon. 
I have some thoughts on this, but I temper them with "I need to take care of me".
See, every minute I waste on considering how screwed up everyone else is, it's time wasted on making a better person out of myself.
I'll even venture to say that when I'm pointing a finger at someone else, it's because I want to avoid fixing something that's screwed up about me. And I'm a dick.
On the list of heinous crimes of mankind, I'd guess fishing for a cigar is probably rated a low 2.
I'm willing to be taken if that's what it takes for me to give freely of myself. It's going to happen and I flatly don't care.
When I see a line tossed out, I just don't have to bite. Sometimes I do, just because I figure the poor bastard might just need the attention, and maybe a pm and some kindness might make a difference.
I don't know. I just thought I'd try to throw a positive spin on this thread.
I think this is the first time I've seen a gang hate here. It's not very sexy.
I enjoy the gang lovin' a whole bunch more.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

Slow your roll there shilala. You are one of the nicest guys on this board. I don't care if you are a real bastage outside of CS, here you are among kings. We all get a kick out of your projects and I personally have received some of your random kindness (and the favor will be returned when you are not looking).


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



NCRadioMan said:


> Or a "purobrat". :r
> 
> The longer you are here, the more you see it.


Purobrat had it down to a science. It's really nothing new or unusual and has been going on as long as there have been cigar boards. Heck, it even happens in day to day life, but it's usually easier to spot.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



fireman43 said:


> Purobrat had it down to a science. It's really nothing new or unusual and has been going on as long as there have been cigar boards. Heck, it even happens in day to day life, but it's usually easier to spot.


I fell for puromooch's story when I was newer and more trusting. The sad thing about this is that it can make you more suspicious of any story and more hesitant to help.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

I presonally dont feel its a ""I'm bigger, you're smaller" kind of thing, nor do I feel its pointing a finger at anyone in particular just to make myself feel good. Its mearly pointing out things that are obvious after seeing it for years on end, and it happens more and more considering how many new members join CS every week. Its not like its going to stop either, but rather it will continue, as it has. Do I feel mad at the guys doing it? No, not really. Its not really that important to me, but at the same time I wont candy coat it and play it down like it dosent exist either. It is what it is.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



chippewastud79 said:


> Yeah lots of fishing lately :hn
> 
> Also noticed a lot of WTS/WTT with over-priced harder to find cigars lately, and gorillas paying way over MSRP. Must be a full moon or something


I don't see a problem with Gorillas wanting to sell hard to find sticks for the price they paid for them. Hard to find sticks are just that, hard to find. I have never seen an Opus at a B&M for anywhere near MSRP.


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

well said!



shilala said:


> I like bacon.
> I have some thoughts on this, but I temper them with "I need to take care of me".
> See, every minute I waste on considering how screwed up everyone else is, it's time wasted on making a better person out of myself.
> I'll even venture to say that when I'm pointing a finger at someone else, it's because I want to avoid fixing something that's screwed up about me. And I'm a dick.
> ...


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

I haven't been around too long yet.

Purobrat --- I did a search ---- *WOW! :bn*


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



shilala said:


> I like bacon.
> I have some thoughts on this, but I temper them with "I need to take care of me".
> See, every minute I waste on considering how screwed up everyone else is, it's time wasted on making a better person out of myself.
> I'll even venture to say that when I'm pointing a finger at someone else, it's because I want to avoid fixing something that's screwed up about me. And I'm a dick.
> ...


Pretty much the way I feel though I didn't realize it until I read your post. I've gotten a light shaft in a MAW (all cigars unsmokeable) or a trade but other MAWs and trades have been beyond expectations. I've dropped some bombs, gotten hit a few times...it's the maws, trades, and random acts of kindness that make this hobby interesting.

I would like to think that those who troll can't afford a good cigar, and usually the stories attached to a troll would suggest that. It would frost my ass if a troll I sent cigars to ended up having a better situation than I've got.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

I think the way it got to be passe' was when the first moocher realized he could get a source that way, then he slept on it and found out he could also lay out some random link from the web and ask people what they think of this vendor. It's a pretty thin veneer, but don't put me down as someone who is complaing or adding my 2 whining cents about a particular trick, when I see this, mostly I just don't read the post, because it holds no interest for me. The only reason I chimed in was I am sensitive to the concept of trolling. Everytime someone's troll meter goes off, it's an invitation to the dark side of the Habanos force. It takes boards down fast. Much better to ignore a troll to yourself and let the leaves blow away by themselves. When I see a thread containing the word troll, it makes my teeth grind like ISOM, but I ignore ISOM, whatever floats a person's boat, you know. But troll makes me think of people who are usually in the bottom third of board tenure, harping on something they did themselves at one time, and they certainly wouldn't consider themselves trolls back then. But I guess the definition of troll here is more of a fishing troll, so it's not as bad as the molotov throwers.
Just ignore me, I just got into a posting mood after simply lurking for a few months or a few quarters, so I have a response for almost every thread.

:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

And another time I wish I could write like Da Klugs. 

Nicely said Scott.

Since the time I was accused of fishing by Darrell back in the NAC hit I have tried to ignore it, fight it and hell I even embraced it to make it such a joke it was stupid.
None of which worked to stop the kidding and cheap shots by some other gorillas. I don't mind the ribbing and joking about :BS, god knows I have it coming but this is a bad thing to be perceived of doing. And even friendly kidding is not fun nor funny. Perception becomes reality at times and in this case would not be a good thing.
With the help of some of the first class gorillas here (you know who you are and thank you) I have accepted that I won't be liked by everyone (hard as that is to believe) and that's OK. All I can do is be me and continue to try to contribute to this board positively in my own way. If guys don't like it that's their choice, I can't change that. ( See sig line)
Trust me, it's an awful thing to be accused so something so far removed from what you really are and try to be. 
We are all grown men and women here (well most) and we can make our own choices. If you don't like a thread, skip it. If you think someone is looking for a handout, skip it. If you feel like accusing someone of something, skip it.
Every situation is one that gives you a chance to learn. For example, back in the NAC hit I learned how to use the Ignore function (thank you Darrell). If you really don't care what someone might have to say then learn how to use this function and be done with it.

All the best to each of you.

Al


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



ahc4353 said:


> And another time I wish I could write like Da Klugs.


haha, priceless.
Truth is to write like DaKlugs, you have to smoke like DaKlugs, so we're all screwed on that one. As for me, it's off to AA, Assholes Annonymous.
Or annonymous Assholes, one of those. I needs my therapy.

Oh, and my apologies to Addiction, cause I do not mean that you are reactionary or a newbie or not entitled to say or notice anything. I type first and think later. I have noticed alot of good posts coming out of you.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



Twill413 said:


> Someone say trawling?


Perhaps we should commend the club stogie trawlers for only using one rod (thread).


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



> If any one of you is without sin, let him be the first to throw a stone.





> Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? How can you say to your brother, 'Let me take the speck out of your eye,' when all the time there is a plank in your own eye? You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brother's eye.


Linky


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



chippewastud79 said:


> Yeah lots of fishing lately :hn
> 
> Also noticed a lot of WTS/WTT with over-priced harder to find cigars lately, and gorillas paying way over MSRP. Must be a full moon or something


As well as WTB/WTTs basically saying "I _can_ buy these off someone but it'd be a whole lot nicer if you just sent them to me :tu"


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



poker said:


> I presonally dont feel its a ""I'm bigger, you're smaller" kind of thing, nor do I feel its pointing a finger at anyone in particular just to make myself feel good. Its mearly pointing out things that are obvious after seeing it for years on end, and it happens more and more considering how many new members join CS every week. Its not like its going to stop either, but rather it will continue, as it has. Do I feel mad at the guys doing it? No, not really. Its not really that important to me, but at the same time I wont candy coat it and play it down like it dosent exist either. It is what it is.


It's been a while since that bug made me perk up.
You got me, you sumbitch.
And just to think that you didn't get me last time when I was reading everyone saying "the bug got me" makes it that much worse. :r


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

Couldn't help it, the more I read...The more I thought of this thread

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=160948


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

For all the posts in this thread, on topic or not, not one of you has given me a source to buy my own Habanos so I DON'T have to ask for people to send them my way to try and look like a complete asshat by doing so. Sheesh!!! Help a brother out for once!!! 

You know, you give a man a fish, he eats for a day, but teach a man to fish, he eats for a lifetime!! :tu

BTW, I'm only kidding!! :chk


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



ahc4353 said:


> .......*We are all grown men and women here (well most) and we can make our own choices. If you don't like a thread, skip it.*.......


Good advice, more people should use it.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

OK I don't think I'm bigger than anybody, thats not what the threads about. I also don't think I'm better than anybody. And when i started the thread I didn't point any fingers or name any names. And I even included a little joke in there to lighten the mood.

But the truth is I have noticed more of this behavior. And in some ways it makes me a little sad and I wanted to say something about it. Its not so much standing in judgement as it is standing in wonder.


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

So wait...are you guys saying that you FOGs _*aren't*_ just a bunch of big dumb animals??


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



easyt said:


> So wait...are you guys saying that you FOGs _*aren't*_ just a bunch of big dumb animals??


you forgot to add "old"


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



Addiction said:


> OK I don't think I'm bigger than anybody, thats not what the threads about. I also don't think I'm better than anybody. And when i started the thread I didn't point any fingers or name any names. And I even included a little joke in there to lighten the mood.
> 
> But the truth is I have noticed more of this behavior. And in some ways it makes me a little sad and I wanted to say something about it. Its not so much standing in judgement as it is standing in wonder.


I don't see anything wrong with your original post. I was glad to see it as I've been wanting to mention it several times but I just end up deleting it. It's not just the habano mooches but also people mugging for sticks in a variety of other ways. Part of it is that I don't want to seem negative (even though in my mind I'm simply making an observation) and part is because these threads often get carried away, far beyond the intent of the op - then you kind of get branded in a way.

I do have a rant all ready to go, but I guess I'll just forget it, again...


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

Man, all these posts about what a bunch of elitist a$$holes we all are, and not one of you has pointed out that Rampant is spelled wrong in the thread title!

:ss

Seriously though, it's tough being a noob. I like the thread saying to wait 10 minutes before actually hitting reply. I'm going to do that from now on, and see if I can quit rubbing people the wrong way. Generally, everyone here is a "nice guy/girl" right? It's just that, it's easy to be taken wrong, especially in the heat of the moment in a forum. I've learned over the years that it takes a certain type of personality to get along on these boards. I'm not one of them. Still, I try.

I like the knowledge, the camaraderie, the pics, the Shilala -- all of it. But, it's gotten pretty calloused around here. With a huge influx of noobs, myself included, asking a bunch of "redundant" questions to all the vets, it's easy to see how it gets going. Am I right? Many here would rather dispatch 5 links to prove a point (use the search) than just answer a simple question about where to get some goddamm beads. Thankfully, the board was nice enough to me in my first few posts to not make me feel completely trampled. But it happens.

Is there trolling? Yes. Is there pummeling going on? Yes. At least this post has made me take a serious look at how I treat others, and what my intentions are when I respond to something here, or ask a question.

The only true way I've found to gain some respect (and trust!), is to hit the herfs. If my character is judged there, so be it.

My ten minutes is up. Postinggggggggg, now!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



bazookajoe said:


> I don't see anything wrong with your original post. I was glad to see it as I've been wanting to mention it several times but I just end up deleting it. It's not just the habano mooches but also people mugging for sticks in a variety of other ways. Part of it is that I don't want to seem negative (even though in my mind I'm simply making an observation) and part is because these threads often get carried away, far beyond the intent of the op - then you kind of get branded in a way.
> 
> I do have a rant all ready to go, but I guess I'll just forget it, again...


I'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



chippewastud79 said:


> Yeah lots of fishing lately :hn
> 
> Also noticed a lot of WTS/WTT with over-priced harder to find cigars lately, and gorillas paying way over MSRP. Must be a full moon or something


Cigarbid has come to ClubStogie. :r :r :r


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

I am reminded that this forum and all of it's implied resources and opportunities is viewed from many perspectives. It can be the difference between a symbiotic or parasitic relationship and all of the gray areas in between.

Here is an example (quote) of the perspective that IMHO is systemic, as it relates to the discussion at hand.



> Yeah but it's not about knowledge or good posts it's about slinging cigars around :tu


But in the final outcome we all have a choice on an how and with whom we participate with.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



Todd W said:


> Man, all these posts about what a bunch of elitist a$$holes we all are, and not one of you has pointed out that Rampant is spelled wrong in the thread title!


We were all trying to be discreet. But now you shot that all to....oh nevermind.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



One Lonely Smoker said:


> haha, priceless.
> Truth is to write like DaKlugs, you have to smoke like DaKlugs, so we're all screwed on that one. As for me, it's off to AA, Assholes Annonymous.
> Or annonymous Assholes, one of those. I needs my therapy.
> 
> Oh, and my apologies to Addiction, cause I do not mean that you are reactionary or a newbie or not entitled to say or notice anything. I type first and think later. I have noticed alot of good posts coming out of you.


No apology needed bro, I didn't even take it that way. Its all good

I also didn't take offense to people talking about me selling things at inflated prices since minus payment fees that's what I paid for them. For those folks if they don't believe so be it, I'll learn to live with the disappointment.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



mike32312 said:


> Cigarbid has come to ClubStogie. :r :r :r


Some times I feel like it. I wish I could place some of my stuff on the Devil to see how much people are willing to pay for it. Maybe I can just list it here?:r :hn

I know I am spoiled, but sometimes by the prices people will pay around here are more than I would be willing to pay. I don't know who is selling or buying what, it is just crazy sometimes to see the prices. :2


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



Addiction said:


> I also didn't take offense to people talking about me selling things at inflated prices since minus payment fees that's what I paid for them. For those folks if they don't believe so be it, I'll learn to live with the disappointment.


Brian, I met you in Baltimore and shared a cigar with you and others who came out to meet me. IMHO your a stand-up BOTL and I absolutely believe you.

Fred


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



macms said:


> Brian, I met you in Baltimore and shared a cigar with you and others who came out to meet me. IMHO your a stand-up BOTL and I absolutely believe you.
> 
> Fred


I remember, that was a great cigar night for me Fred. Thats the best part of the hobby to me is to get together with other smokers and burn one. As a matter of fact I'm pretty sure it was sticks I got from you and Bobby Ritz that set the habanos hook HARD.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



BamBam said:


> Couldn't help it, the more I read...The more I thought of this thread
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=160948


I hope we're wrong, but I kinda felt the same way.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



newcigarz said:


> I hope we're wrong, but I kinda felt the same way.


As did I - if you go back to the thread, apparently all is well now and the cigars have become un-ruined thanks to a calming down of the owner.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



newcigarz said:


> I hope we're wrong, but I kinda felt the same way.


If anyone sends this guy smokes because they feel sorry for him, they have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



Todd W said:


> The only true way I've found to gain some respect (and trust!), is to hit the herfs. If my character is judged there, so be it.


This is actually a pretty good point. Some people are tough to gauge based on their posts and internet personality. Going to herf with other Gorillas is a sure way to give people the true impression of yourself, and I encourage any of you who have limited CS herf experience to get out there and try to meet some of your fellow B and S OTLs.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



icehog3 said:


> This is actually a pretty good point. Some people are tough to gauge based on their posts and internet personality. Going to herf with other Gorillas is a sure way to give people the true impression of yourself, and I encourage any of you who have limited CS herf experience to get out there and try to meet some of your fellow B and S OTLs.


I cant agree more.. I used to be (ok I still am) deathly afraid of IHT based entirely on his avatar.. Now, I have never met him, but have heard he's a great guy.. But thats not to say I still wouldnt be nervous approaching him.. :r

(thats why I put a pic up of my cat as my avatar.. nobody is afraid of walking in the path of a...... oh nevermind!)


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

But, Justin everyone knows you are a wimp anyway... at least that's what Rob says...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



DriftyGypsy said:


> But, Justin everyone knows you are a wimp anyway... at least that's what Rob says...


and anyone that listens to anything Rob says is..........


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



justinphilly said:


> and anyone that listens to anything Rob says is..........


Rob is a great golden god!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



Addiction said:


> Rob is a great golden god!


Are we talking about the same Rob???? :ss


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*

:tpd:

Just leave it at that :hn

I have to keep myself in Check. Been writing over 2 hours now and this is all I have to offer. Will say only this on my behalf. I have tired some GREAT Cigars and there are so many out that I haven't tried. That is the GREAT thing about B&M is you can try 1 or 2 before you buy a box. Well when I ask someone about a cigar it is in a PM offering to buy one or 2 seeing I don't want to get stuck with some nasty dog rocket. Most don't reply that is fine, some have offered for free and I declined. One I have taken up on the offer and very thankful of the treats. About Phishing and Trolling as you will. CHECK CHECK out of 100 sentences this is all I can offer Again need to check myself.

James.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



DriftyGypsy said:


> Are we talking about the same Rob???? :ss


maybe he just came from Rob's house, under the influence or something-or-another.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

So guys, ahem, this is kinda embarassing, but if I mentioned the fact that, ah, I've never actually had a Cremosa, not really, only in my sordid, wretched fantasies, would I be considered to be trolling?

:chk


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

I dunno, don't think "trolling" would quite be the word. :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> So guys, ahem, this is kinda embarassing, but if I mentioned the fact that, ah, I've never actually had a Cremosa, not really, only in my sordid, wretched fantasies, would I be considered to be trolling?
> 
> :chk


You might be accused of sadism.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I would like an 18 year old...or a cigar that age might not be bad either. :r


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Ummm....err....I never had two girls at on.....I mean....Cremosa...yea thats it, a cremosa! :chk


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> So guys, ahem, this is kinda embarassing, but if I mentioned the fact that, ah, I've never actually had a *Cremosa*, not really, only in my sordid, wretched fantasies, would I be considered to be trolling?
> 
> :chk





jmcrawf1 said:


> Ummm....err....I never had two girls at on.....I mean....*Cremosa*...yea thats it, a *cremosa*! :chk


Funny, I was going to make a remark like this, but was actually worried someone might send me one :r


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

wtf is a cremosa? Is it some like really nast cigar or something? Maybe ill go check out the local BM for one

Im serious, maybe i skipped this "rite of passage"


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

z3ro said:


> wtf is a cremosa? Is it some like *really nasty cigar or something?* Maybe ill go check out the local BM for one
> 
> Im serious, maybe i skipped this "rite of passage"


Yeah, pretty much what I highlighted in your post. Do a search for Cremosa and many questions will be answered. I heard they are one of Da Klugs favorite non-Cuban sticks. Tamboril ranks right up there as well. :r


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

expensive


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is this where I tell you how I haven't tried a box of any Padrons, Fuentes, or pre-embargo stuff? :hn


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

z3ro said:


> wtf is a cremosa? Is it some like really nast cigar or something? Maybe ill go check out the local BM for one
> 
> Im serious, maybe i skipped this "rite of passage"


:r Oh, you're going to be so, SO VERY sorry you posted this.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't see much info about trolls here. They live under bridges and attack innocent citizens right?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

There are ebbs and flows. The MAW thread is always a good read for the flows.

Happens all over the board. For the most part it's just excited smokers on different parts of their journey of cigars talking about cigars. Stuff comes up in conversation and good jungle dwellers who have been around awhile make judgment calls on these posts.... curious good guy/ moocher.. every day and act accordingly. It's all about who's making them, how involved in the board they have been and how it's done. Noticing folks comments and curiosity was the traditional source of bombs in the past. I'm not 100% sure what the motivations for some are lately on this subject. For chronic moochers its also been the source for the rare "full moon", cranky, fed up gorilla rampages. We all need an outlet to relieve the stress.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



opus said:


> If you are gonna fish, go big. I have never tried one of those Van Staal spinning reels, sure would like to. On a side note:
> trawl
> Function: noun
> Date: 1759
> ...


All I do is go BIG. I always fish my Penn 14/0 or 16/0 when I go. Van Staal is "REEL" nice but I am not a spinning reel guy myslef. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

gnukfu said:


> I don't see much info about trolls here. They live under bridges and attack innocent citizens right?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Jayzus Perry! How many times do we have to tell you not to flash your drivers license photo :r:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

vstrommark said:


> Jayzus Perry! How many times do we have to tell you not to flash your drivers license photo :r:r:r


:r:r George made me do it


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ashcan Bill said:


> So guys, ahem, this is kinda embarassing, but if I mentioned the fact that, ah, I've never actually had a Cremosa, not really, only in my sordid, wretched fantasies, would I be considered to be trolling?
> 
> :chk





burninator said:


> You might be accused of sadism.


...and "masochism" for the bastid who would send you one.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



icehog3 said:


> This is actually a pretty good point. Some people are tough to gauge based on their posts and internet personality. Going to herf with other Gorillas is a sure way to give people the true impression of yourself, and I encourage any of you who have limited CS herf experience to get out there and try to meet some of your fellow B and S OTLs.


:tpd:

I think I was on here for 3 or 4 months before I herfed. After one I learned that it is ALL about the herf.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> ...and "masochism" for the bastid who would send you one.


That you, Sigmund?


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> So guys, ahem, this is kinda embarassing, but if I mentioned the fact that, ah, I've never actually had a Cremosa, not really, only in my sordid, wretched fantasies, would I be considered to be trolling?
> 
> :chk





burninator said:


> You might be accused of sadism.





icehog3 said:


> ...and "masochism" for the bastid who would send you one.


Actually, I think it'd be the other way around, wouldn't it? :r

Not to worry though - I'm back on the meds and feeling much better this morning.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

burninator said:


> That you, Sigmund?


"Mr Watson....come here!" 



Ashcan Bill said:


> Actually, I think it'd be the other way around, wouldn't it? :r
> 
> Not to worry though - I'm back on the meds and feeling much better this morning.


DOH! Absolutely. :r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



jaycarla said:


> After one I learned that it is ALL about the herf.


I hope that is not the case. I havn't been to a herf and will probably never make it to the larger ones.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



NCRadioMan said:


> I hope that is not the case. I havn't been to a herf and will probably never make it to the larger ones.


I hope that will change one day, Greg.

What I think Jay is trying to say is that it makes a huge difference attending a herf and meeting folks in person.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



pnoon said:


> I hope that will change one day, Greg.
> 
> What I think Jay is trying to say is that it makes a huge difference attending a herf and meeting folks in person.


Yip, that is it exactly.

The biggest gathering I have been to had 10 or so people, typically 4 or 5 is what it ends up at.

My definition of herf might be a little different then others also. For me it doesn't have to be a "big" event. 2 people=2 people having a cigar. 3 or more=herf.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



jaycarla said:


> Yip, that is it exactly.
> 
> The biggest gathering I have been to had 10 or so people, typically 4 or 5 is what it ends up at.
> 
> My definition of herf might be a little different then others also. For me it doesn't have to be a "big" event. 2 people=2 people having a cigar. 3 or more=herf.


I understand. I have smoked with comicbookfreak quite often. But we were friends long before cigars came into the picture.

Maybe one day I'll get to meet you bastages in person.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



NCRadioMan said:


> I understand. I have smoked with comicbookfreak quite often. But we were friends long before cigars came into the picture.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll get to meet you bastages in person.


August - Marblehead OH. :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



Da Klugs said:


> August - Marblehead OH. :tu


Thanks Dave but circumstances, these days, won't let me get away. And I see no change in the near future.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Rampent Trolling?*



icehog3 said:


> This is actually a pretty good point. Some people are tough to gauge based on their posts and internet personality. Going to herf with other Gorillas is a sure way to give people the true impression of yourself, and I encourage any of you who have limited CS herf experience to *get out there and try to meet some of your fellow B and S OTLs.*


:tpd:


NCRadioMan said:


> *Maybe one day I'll get to meet you bastages in person*.


What u just call me.



Da Klugs said:


> August - Marblehead OH. :tu


This is not a place u want to be seen at. No way no how Bunch of nasty people there.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

> I think I was on here for 3 or 4 months before I herfed. After one I learned that it is ALL about the herf.


95% of the time I am a solitary smoker. I have no neighbors that smoke, and the only family member that will is my father who lives 40 minutes away. So I am always looking forward to meeting up with people.

The first time I herfed I was hooked. Then I started going to Dave's (trishield) and it was all over. Meeting face to face really helps make the online camaraderie solid. Being able to put a face and real personaltiy together with the posts is a great thing (unless you were an a$$hat and trying to conceal the fact).

Virtual herfing by skype has also been an excellent way to get together on a more personal level, when you can't be in the same location.


----------

